# How to get your shop to spring for a good tester



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey I'm new here been reading lots of articles getting familiar. I guess one thing I haven't seen really is the topic I'm posing here. I've worked with probably 5 or 6 shops in my time in the field doing low voltage. My current shop is an electrical company with basically a brand new low voltage division that I'm one of the 5 techs in (yes its small they're just starting it up).

So me and another tech have been on a job with an antique for our network tester. It takes around 4 minutes to run a test to certify one cat6 cable. We need to keep a cut sheet on which test result corresponds to which cable in which closet etc. and make an excel for the customer after the fact to match the test results to the actual cabling. If this sounds complicated and asinine thats because it is. 

We have both repeatedly told both the data salesman for our shop and the head PM for low voltage that a DTX 1800 would pay for itself within a week after replacing this ancient tester, and that if they want to keep doing voice and data jobs, investing in one is something they need to do eventually. Both these guys understand and are on board with getting one. They are having trouble pitching it to the owner of the company however, who is really more of an electrical minded guy so data doesn't really enter his radar for concern. The thought of spending $8000 on this tester for doing data which is really no interest of his made him shoot down the idea, so we're stuck with the ancient tester.

No joke, it took us one week for 2 guys to test 2 closets with approx. 120 give or take cat6 cables in them. Having used the DTX before, I know it would take maybe a day or 2 max. to test the same closets with the superior tester. And we still have to make cut sheets of the test results!

How could we get these guys to spring for a DTX?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Take the current amount of data work y'all do in a given year and project it forward another year:

Put together a spread-sheet of the realistic losses that you've incurred so far from having to struggle with the ancient equipment.

Show the time it would take to see a return on the investment of a new tester.

If he wants to continue doing data, this is how much money he'd be losing. But if the guy doesn't care about data, and doesn't see that as the focus of the company, it almost sounds like you might just talk yourself out of a job. 

-John


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

This sounds like a good idea. I also don't think I would be talking myself out of a job. They get lots of work with voice and data and also do lots of alarms and security. The owner likes getting the new work, he just doesn't really know this part of the industry and how it is basically industry standard (at least around here) to certify and warranty with the DTX


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Tell the boss that your old tester needs to be sent in for (an imaginary) repair. If it's that out-of-date, the manufacturer likely won't fix it and will send it back. The old rock and hard place buying incentive.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Sounds like presenting some simple math would allow this problem to solve itself.

Two guys testing, 4 minutes per cable. Versus a new tester taking a fraction of the time for the same two guys.

Your shop sounds like my shop :laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

simple math. calculate the time it will save you. 

Also, call up fluke and ask for an oniste product demo. They will gladly come out to show you and your show how much time you can save


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

...maybe he wants to keep you guys employed?


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Maybe there is a place that could rent you one to "dazzle" the owner, some people are visual thinkers.
If you rent one maybe he'll come around quicker also?


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

what helps with my boss is if you can show him what other companies are using


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Bbsound said:


> what helps with my boss is if you can show him what other companies are using


Like keeping up with the Jone's :whistling2:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Bitching about a $8k piece of test equipment? I spend more than that just to calibrate my test equipment every year. 

Like others have said, layout the man hour savings over a year, will be obvious.


----------

